# Romantic phrases



## BellaBebka

Okayyy,
so I'm currently involved in a long-distance "thing" with this Romanian guy. He's in Cali & I'm in Oregon.
We text and talk everyday, and I would like to learn a few cute things to say to him in Romanian.
ie:  I miss you, baby, I wish you were here...etc

Can anyone help me? 


Thank you


----------



## CriHart

BellaBebka said:


> Okayyy,
> so I'm currently involved in a long-distance "thing" with this Romanian guy. He's in Cali & I'm in Oregon.
> We text and talk everyday, and I would like to learn a few cute things to say to him in Romanian.
> ie:  I miss you, baby, I wish you were here...etc
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> 
> Thank you



I miss you, baby   -  Imi lipsesti, dragul meu
I wish you were here  - Mi-as dori sa fii langa mine
Kiss you -  Te pup
Have a nice day - Sa ai o zi frumoasa
Bye, Bye - Pa, pa

well...that's all


----------



## mike2008

Hello BellaBebka and welcome.
Here are some phrases I think you would like

Te iubesc - I love you.
Te iubesc foarte mult - I love you very much.
Ai grija de tine dragutul meu - Take care [of yourself] my darling.
Eşti atâta de bun si foarte blând  - You are so kind and very gentle.
Meriţi tot ce e mai frumos pe pământ - You deserve the best this world has to offer.
Te pup dulce pe guriţă - Sending you a sweet kiss.
Să fii cuminte - Take care.
_Eşti foarte atent şi drăguţ cu mine_ - You're acting very considerate and nice towards me.
_Nu am mai întâlnit persoane aşa ca tine_ - I have never met someone like you before.

These are messages I've received from my beautiful Romanian girlfriend in the past. The very kind people here have translated all of them for me, I hope you can use them too. When I have more time maybe I'll add some more, Good luck!


----------



## mike2008

Me again.

Cred ca D-zeu te-a trimis in viata mea - 'I think that GOD has sent you into my life.
Iti multumesc din suflet - Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
abia aştept să te văd - _I can't wait to see you._


----------



## BellaBebka

Hey,
Thank you so much CriHart && Mike2008. Those are so perfect and I can't wait to text him a few of these =]


----------



## Zamolxis

mike2008 said:


> ...
> *a.* Eşti atâta de bun si foarte blând - You are so kind and very gentle.
> ...
> *b.* Te pup dulce pe guriţă - Sending you a sweet kiss.
> ...
> *c.* Să fii cuminte - Take care.


Those are all very good mike2008, however I'd like to give some additional comments on few of them (if I may):

*a.* "Eşti atâta de bun si foarte _*blând*_". While most girls would use the word *blând* with the positive meaning of "sweet & gentle", it's still a tricky word to address to a man. One who is proud of being as such, and who's looking for girls who appreciate it more than other qualities, would have no problem with it. But a "man's man" might have his doubts upon your appreciation of his virility (_"I hope she doesn't think I'm a pussy")_. So use this with care, depending on the personality of the guy.

*b. & c.* - while the translations are a good Romanian correspondant of the English terms of endearment, if one would try to identify the exact correspondent words, the translations might be misleading.

I'll try here some alternate translations which follow the meaning of the Romanian words and their topic:

*b.* Te pup dulce pe guriţă.
Kiss you sweetly on the lips.

> actually _guriţă_ is the diminutive of the word _mouth_, used as term of endearment. So it can be translated as _on your sweet mouth_, but I wanted to avoid having _sweet_ twice. The Romanian correspondent of lips - _buze_ - is not recommended, as it would sound as unromantic as _Kiss you on the mouth_ sounds in English.

*c.* Să fii cuminte 
Be nice (= in good behaviour)

> _Cuminte_ is hard to translate in English. It comes from _cu _+ _minte_, which can be translated through: "with reason", "with thinking". It's usually what mothers say to their children when they leave them at home alone (or send them on a school trip etc). Something like "whatever you do, remember to also behave yourself, to not do things you're not supposed to". 

Now how does that translate for a boyfriend? If your close enough for him to know that you totally trust him, it's just a sweet version of "take care". Otherwise - especially if he has a certain weakness - it might have several second meanings:
- if he goes to a bar: _Take care, but don't drink too much_
- if he goes to a bachelor party: _Take care, and don't get too friendly with the stripper_
- if he likes gambling: _Take care and don't go gambling again_
_...and so on (you got the picture) _

My advise: use it, but only once every few months. Or when he really goes to a bar, a party etc, without you. In that case he won't mind (it only shows your sweet concern). But if you use it everyday, even if he said he's just staying home working on a project or sth, it might sound like you suspect him for having _other plans_ for that evening.


----------



## totul

Guys here,help me I got this New Romanian blonde who is every pulse of my heart,and sometimes i like to express myself romantically in her native language,eg,- how do isay "I wanna live with you forever", "I wanna hold u,love u,and care for u for lifetime.",and you have captured my heart"Reply ASAP


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

totul said:


> "I wanna live with you forever"


Vreau să trăiesc cu tine pe vecie / Vreau să fim veşnic împreună (I want us to be together forever)



totul said:


> "I wanna hold u,love u,and care for u for lifetime."


Vreau să te ţin lângă mine, să te iubesc şi să am grijă de tine toată viaţa.



totul said:


> you have captured my heart


Mi-ai cucerit inima. 

If somebody can come up with a better translations, I will appreciate that.


----------



## totul

To JoAnne Van Heff,

Multumesc foarte mult.


----------



## hildegueden

Please help me with this one:

"When are you coming back?. I miss you. Kisses"

Thanks


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

hildegueden said:


> "When are you coming back?. I miss you. Kisses"



Când te întorci? Mi-e dor de tine. Te pup.


----------



## hildegueden

JoAnne van Heff said:


> Când te întorci? Mi-e dor de tine. Te pup.



Multinesç


----------

